# Duda de BMS en pack de baterias 18650



## Leioa (Abr 7, 2020)

Estoy intentando hacer un pack 4S con celdas 18650 para sustituir la batería NiMh 14'4v / 3500mAh de mi aspirador Roomba.

Al querer utilizar la misma base de carga, necesito que tengan un buen balanceo y protección de sobretensiones.

He leído que necesito un BMS y un Balanceador (o ambos juntos).

He encontrado este producto, pero no sé si sirve para mi cometido.

Leo en su descripción que SI que tiene Balance, y que sirve hasta 40A en descarga, y 20A en carga (no sé cuales son mis valores), pero luego dice que es para taladro y que necesita 3 baterías 15C /20C para arrancar.



Creéis que puede servir? O debería buscar otro con otras características?
Estoy intentando hacer un pack 4S con celdas 18650 para sustituir la batería NiMh 14'4v / 3500mAh de mi aspirador Roomba.

Al querer utilizar la misma base de carga, necesito que tengan un buen balanceo y protección de sobretensiones.

He leído que necesito un BMS y un Balanceador (o ambos juntos).

He encontrado este producto, pero no sé si sirve para mi cometido.

Leo en su descripción que SI que tiene Balance, y que sirve hasta 40A en descarga, y 20A en carga (no sé cuales son mis valores), pero luego dice que es para taladro y que necesita 3 baterías 15C /20C para arrancar.

Estoy intentando hacer un pack 4S con celdas 18650 para sustituir la batería NiMh 14'4v / 3500mAh de mi aspirador Roomba.

Al querer utilizar la misma base de carga, necesito que tengan un buen balanceo y protección de sobretensiones.

He leído que necesito un BMS y un Balanceador (o ambos juntos).

He encontrado este producto, pero no sé si sirve para mi cometido.

Leo en su descripción que SI que tiene Balance, y que sirve hasta 40A en descarga, y 20A en carga (no sé cuales son mis valores), pero luego dice que es para taladro y que necesita 3 baterías 15C /20C para arrancar.



Creéis que puede servir? O debería buscar otro con otras características?










						2.35C$ 38% de DESCUENTO|Placa de protección de batería de litio BMS 4S 40A con Balance Enhance versión 18650, cargador de batería de litio PCB, Placa de protección BMS|Accesorios para baterías|   - AliExpress
					

¡Compra fácil, vive mejor!  Aliexpress.com




					es.aliexpress.com


----------



## jdmorey (May 29, 2020)

Eso es un bms para cuatro celdas en serie, es perfecto para lo que quieres hacer. Debes tener en cuenta el consumo del equipo en el que vas a utilizar la batería para que le pongas más celdas en paralelo a cada una de las serie para lograr mayor amperaje en el pack de bateria


----------



## mmartins (Jun 29, 2020)

Disculpa por meterme en tu tema. Pero quería hacer una consulta. Yo tengo un taladro a bateria viejito, el cual funcionaba con 9v. lógicamente que las baterías hace rato no funcionan más. Quería armar un pack 18650 con bms. La consulta es, pongo 2s  con lo cual tendría 7.4v o uso 3s que me dan 11.1v?. Gracias!!


----------



## capitanp (Jun 29, 2020)

9v??  nickel-metal 1,2V x8 =9,6V
11.1V No es mucho, hasta funcionaria mejor el taladro


----------



## mmartins (Jun 30, 2020)

capitanp dijo:


> 9v??  nickel-metal 1,2V x8 =9,6V
> 11.1V No es mucho, hasta funcionaria mejor el taladro


Si, si, es de los taladros viejos, lo tengo hace 20 años, es marca del Homecenter easy. Pero todavía funciona, yo lo adapte para usarlo con una fuente de 12v, pero tenía que andar con ella a cuesta. Entonces queria volverlo a hacer inalámbrico. Si, decian NiCd las pilas, si no estoy errado.


----------



## mmartins (Jul 1, 2020)

capitanp dijo:


> 9v??  nickel-metal 1,2V x8 =9,6V
> 11.1V No es mucho, hasta funcionaria mejor el taladro


Esactamente, me fijé en el taladro y dice 9.6v como usted bien dijo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 1, 2020)

Güenaaasss....
Resulta que tengo un destornillador Black & Decker modelo 9270 (el de la foto) que la patrona me regaló en 1995 o por ahí. Las baterías originales de NiCd hace mucho que murieron y mas tarde del conseguí un par de baterías muy similares, armé el pack y anduvo perfecto. Luego lo guardé un par de años y nunca mas volvieron a funcionar.
Ahora tengo un power-bank de una sola batería 18650 y se la quiero conectar al taladro para recuperarlo, y ya que el par de NiCd le entregaba 2.4V y la 18650 le entregará 3.7V ==> no creo que le pase nada al motor y además funcionará un poco mas rápido. La pila no dice nada de nada...pero también supongo que será -por lo menos- de 1200mA o por ahí y las de NiCd eran de 1000mA, así que no debería haber problema.
El power-bank también está en la foto a medio desarmar:

El asunto acá es el siguiente:
El módulo del power-bank tiene un USB micro-B para cargarlo y un USB A para conectarle el celular, pero por ese USB salen 5V por que el bicho tiene una mini-fuente-conmutada interna que aumenta la tensión la batería al nivel de carga del celu.
Yo *suporongo* que debe haber un BMS metido en alguna parte para proteger carga y descarga de la batería, pero desconozco por completo la capacidad de ese BMS y de donde me tengo que colgar para tomar la tensión de la batería luego de la protección, así que voy a tener que mirotear el circuitito en detalle. No me vá mucho poner un BMS externo, por que este módulo ya tiene el conector de carga incorporado, y con un pequeño agujero en el destornillador puedo montar el conector para usar un cargador de celular como sistema de carga   

Ahora la pregunta: alguien que haya trabajado con los power-bank tiene idea si tienen BMS o nó??? Y si lo tienen, cual es la capacidad de corriente de descarga que se aguanta??

Por lo pronto voy desarmando el destornillador.

*EDITO:*
Parece que el asunto es mas serio, por que luego de desarmarlo las baterías viejas entregan (en vacío) 2.33V y eso por que intenté cargarlas solo un par de horas. El motor ni se entera de la carga de las baterías y cuando les conecto el motor la tensión de las batas se mantiene sin cambios (no está en corto) . Mido entre los terminales del motor y muestra 460 ohms de resistencia --> OK, no está abierto. Pongámosle la fuente que así puedo medir la corriente que consume --> no consume nada, la fuente no se cae y tampoco se mueve. OK..movamos el eje con la mano...y el eje gira sin oponer resistencia.
Ergo...no entiendo un que sucede 

Acá está el bicho desarmado:


*Vuelvo a Editar:*
Rocié el motor con Compitt BIO-LOGIC que es lo unico que tengo para limpiar: la resistencia cayó a 150 ohms y el motor arrancó con la pilas viejas. 🥳🥳🥳🥳
O sea...puedo usarlo, pero quiero ponerle la 18650 que es mas barata y fácil de conseguir que el pack de NiCd.


----------



## henrypal (Nov 1, 2020)

Con el Black & Decker, tene en cuenta el tornillo que sujeta las tapas , esta en medio de las baterías originales (una 18650 no va ha entrar), tengo ese modelo pero todavía no lo he adaptado, en otro Black & Decker 9073, he usado una batería de las de notebook (18650) sin problema, entra perfectamente en la base mango.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 1, 2020)

Sisi, eso ya lo sé pero tengo en la mente la idea de un engendro que me va a permitir poner un tornillo para sujetar las tapas, aunque deba quitar el soporte original.
Pero primero quiero asegurar el control de 18650 para no correr riesgos.


----------



## FrancoPez (Nov 1, 2020)

Cuando se trata de una sola celda no se requiere balanceador de carga BMS, si acaso llevan protección de sobre descarga y corto pero en general no y menos en power-bank económicas, la electrónica que suelen llevar es un circuito de carga y un dc-dc. 
Las celdas ideales para herramientas serian las que se usan en vapeo, que suelen soportar 10 amperes o mas de pico.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 1, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> consume nada, la fuente no se cae y tampoco se mueve. OK..movamos el eje con la mano...y el eje gira sin oponer resistencia.
> Ergo...no entiendo un que sucede


 
Suelen tener escobillas metálicas que se jo roban


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 1, 2020)

FrancoPez dijo:


> Cuando se trata de una sola celda no se requiere balanceador de carga BMS


Pero el BMS no gestiona carga y descarga de la batería??? El "balanceador" es el que se usa para múltiples baterías, pero el sistema de administración es para una o para varias.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 1, 2020



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Suelen tener escobillas metálicas que se jo roban


No sé en este caso porque con la limpieza arrancó, pero si nó iba a tener que desarmarlo y dudo que lo hubiera hecho...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 1, 2020)

BMS es balanceador , podría tener aparte protector por alta y por baja . . .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 1, 2020)

BMS --> Battery Management System
Si trae balanceador, bien, y si nó, solo es la gestión de carga y descarga.
O al menos es lo que averigüé...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 1, 2020)

En MercaLibre lo ofrecen como te digo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 1, 2020)

Voy a averiguar, pero no tengo muchas esperanzas de una respuesta coherente.


----------



## henrypal (Nov 1, 2020)

Use una batería de las seis de un pack de notebook, la cargo con el cargador original de la atornilladora Black & Decker 9073, sin nada adicional, ya tiene más de 1 año, sin problemas, cuando no ande más, todavía tengo 5 del pack.


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 1, 2020)

Fijate si te sirve ésto
Cargador Baterias Litio Tp4056 Mini Usb 18650 Con Proteccion - $140,00
De lo que eh visto de las powerbank, todo lo maneja un unico integrado, carga, descarga, led de indicacion, StepUp, etc. Asi que dudo que puedas usar ese modulo, a menos que modifiques la referencia para asi te entregue lo que necesitas, pero obvio, si tiene resistencia externa para eso.


----------



## DownBabylon (Nov 2, 2020)

Yo hace años modifique un destornillador asi. ¿Tiene entrada para cargar las baterias? De ser asi puedes usar el modulo TP4056, le seteas su resistencia que regula la corriente de carga a digamos, 300mAh


Venden cables usb a salida plug posiblemente uno  le quede a la entrada original del destornillador, si no pues toca fabricarlo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 2, 2020)

Gracias!!!
No, no tiene conector para carga ya que cuenta con dos contactos laterales (uno a cada lado) que aparte se sujetarlo en el soporte también le sirven de conexión al cargador.
Hay que hacer unas artesanías para colocarle el conector, pero lo que mas me interesa no es tanto el control de la carga, por que ya lo tiene, sino el de descarga por que no sé si está en el power-bank o nó.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 2, 2020)

Hay plaquitas de esas con control de descarga, pero está limitado a 1A o así.
Lo que puedes hacer es usarlo de avisador, es decir poner un led verde en la salida del BMS y la batería directa al motor. Mientras luzca el led verde puede usar el atornillador, cuando se apague ya no.
Lo digo porque el atornillador seguro que consume mucha corriente que difícilmente se podrá controlar desde ese tipo de modulito.
Eso o controlar la puerta de un IGFET que sería más científico.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 2, 2020)

Estaba meditando sobre la capacidad de corriente "de salida" de esos modulitos...
Entonces vos decís que use el mecanismo de carga del power-bank para cargarlas (para eso ya tiene un LED) y le cuelgo el motor directo a la batería.
Habrá que buscar donde conectar el otro indicador...
  🤝 🤝


----------



## henrypal (Nov 2, 2020)

No creo que puedas colocar esa plaqueta dentro de la atornilladora, espero que encuentres una solución que yo no he encontrado en ese modelo todavía. Saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 2, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Estaba meditando sobre la capacidad de corriente "de salida" de esos modulitos...
> Entonces vos decís que use el mecanismo de carga del power-bank para cargarlas (para eso ya tiene un LED) y le cuelgo el motor directo a la batería.
> Habrá que buscar donde conectar el otro indicador...
> 🤝 🤝


Yo digo uno de este estilo:
Tiene seis terminales, dos a la bateria, dos de entrada de enegía y dos de salida.

Mas o menos todo aguanta 1A pero si conectas a la salida el atornillador no irá o se quemará el transistor.
Por eso digo de colocar un led a la salida.

Los dos leds que lleva están en el lado de la entrada, uno indica "cargando" y el otro indica "cargado", no hay leds por el lado de la salida.

Habría que mirar como están las masas y como conectar un transistor gordo para controlar el atornillador, de todos modos lo del led no es fantástico pero puede valer.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 2, 2020)

Justo encontré ese modelo en mercadolibre, peeero tiene un par de comentarios que lo usaron con un destornillador que consumía 1.8A y les palmó aunque decia que soportaba 3A.
Tu conclusión es totalmente correcta


----------



## DownBabylon (Nov 2, 2020)

La conexion de la bateria va directo al switch del destornillador y de ahi al motor, pero OJO que esas baterias(al menos las chinas de los powerbank baratos) no soportan la corriente de descarga que exige el motor del destornillador y menos con resistencia mecanica, te recomiendo las samsung 25r, o las Lg igual 25r de alrededor de unos 2000mAh.

Bateria Samsung


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 2, 2020)

DownBabylon dijo:


> La conexion de la bateria va directo al switch del destornillador y de ahi al motor


Claro, pero en ese caso el BMS no controla la descarga, y como este destornillador trabaja a 2.4V puedo matar a la batería sin darme cuenta por que el destornillador va a seguir girando sin problemas. Por eso quiero un BMS que me controle la descarga, y si ahí no va la batería china, no importa, compro una buena. Pero comprarla para matarla por descarga debajo del límite...como que no es un buen negocio...


----------



## Scooter (Nov 2, 2020)

Pues modulito + fet

Me está picando la curiosidad. Voy a ver si hago un esquema de cómo van los que tengo


----------



## DownBabylon (Nov 2, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Claro, pero en ese caso el BMS no controla la descarga, y como este destornillador trabaja a 2.4V puedo matar a la batería sin darme cuenta por que el destornillador va a seguir girando sin problemas. Por eso quiero un BMS que me controle la descarga, y si ahí no va la batería china, no importa, compro una buena. Pero comprarla para matarla por descarga debajo del límite...como que no es un buen negocio...


1s 15A BMS


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 2, 2020)

DownBabylon dijo:


> 1s 15A BMS


Ese es el que estaba buscando!!! Lo ví en un video de youtube pero no lo encontraba en ML !!!
   🤝🤝🤝🤝🤝🤝


----------



## Leioa (Nov 2, 2020)

Ese modulo TP4056 que te dice Downbabylon, es lo ideal para gestionar la carga/descarga de estas baterías.
Son pequeños, baratos y se caces.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 2, 2020)

Si, ya lo sé, pero el problema es con la descarga, no con la carga...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 5, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Justo encontré ese modelo en mercadolibre, peeero tiene un par de comentarios que lo usaron con un destornillador que consumía 1.8A y les palmó aunque decia que soportaba 3A.



¿ Sabés a cuanto se va la corriente cuando arranca (ponele solo durante medio segundo) ? y lo que es peor , si agujereando se traba el mandril (varios segundos) . . . chau picho los 1,8 Ampere (que sería solo valor nominal) 

Las viejas herramientas con Ni-Cd o Ni-MH , no llevan prácticamente ninguna protección , andan hasta que las pilas mueren , solo tienen termistor que protege la carga y las lleva a 1,4V cada módulo.

La "palabra mágica" para buscar las de Ni-Cd o Ni-MH por Internet es "pila Industrial" :






						Pila Industrial | MercadoLibre 📦
					

Envíos Gratis en el día ✓ Comprá Pila Industrial en cuotas sin interés! Conocé nuestras increíbles ofertas y promociones en millones de productos.




					listado.mercadolibre.com.ar


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 5, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Sabés a cuanto se va la corriente cuando arranca (ponele solo durante medio segundo) ? y lo que es peor , si agujereando se traba el mandril (varios segundos) . . . chau picho los 1,8 Ampere (que sería solo valor nominal)


Encontré un video de una mujer que mide el motor de un B&D parecido con y sin carga, y tiene un consumo de 1A solo con la carga del reductor y hasta 5A con la carga de los tornillos.


----------



## aitorsan (Feb 9, 2021)

Hola compañeros, soy nuevo en el foro. Soy de navarra, me llamo Aitor. Esto empezando a trastear con la renovación de baterias ni-cd a litio y he empezado con mis taladros de batería. No se si este es el foro o no, si no lo es, por favor, movedlo al correcto.
He empezado mal, tengo módulos 18650 de 4,2v y 3000mAh. Como es un Makita de 12v, algo antiguo, solamente 15 años, pongo en serie 3 módulos, le pongo un bms 3S y de 20A. Problemas:
Le doy al gatillo a tope y se bloquea, he de puentear el B- y el Negativo de salida para resetearlo. Si le doy al gatillo poco a poco funciona.
Pensando que era problema de amperaje en el pico de arrancada, he comprado bms de 25A y de 40A. Con el de 25A lo mismo salvo que se resetea solo, osea, si le das al gatillo a fondo de golpe, se bloquea, pero seguido, si le das poco a poco funciona. Con el de 40A ni arranca, oyes como el motor intenta ponerse en marcha pero seguido la corriente se corta.
He probado con un taladro Bosch de 9,4v y hace exactamente igual.

DATOS: no soy novato soldando cables, estudié electrónica, hace 20 años, y algo se. Las celdas están cargadas por separado con cargador específico. Las conexiones están soldadas correctamente. 
Me paso algo parecido con un atornillador de 3,7v, le puse una sola celda con un bms 1S de 5A y no funcionaba tampoco.
La única manera de que funcionen es puenteando los 2 negativos, el b- y el Negativo de salido, normalmente p-. Creo que con eso me salto la protección del bms.

No conozco el funcionamiento interno del bms, no se si al puentear estos puntos dejo de proteger la batería en la carga o en la descarga o en las 2.

Que me ocurre Doctor????
Gracias de antemano y saludos.


----------



## J2C (Feb 9, 2021)

@aitorsan  saca fotos detalladas de ambos lados de los BMS que permita ver las inscripciones del integrado y de los transistores encapsulados en grande.

Cada BMS es muy particular del circuito integrado que posea.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## aitorsan (Feb 10, 2021)

OK, aqui van las fotos:

BMS 1S de 15A, creo que en el integrado grande pone 8205A 2004 y en el pequeño 0W01A


3S 20A en los mosfet pone 060N03L


3s 25A en los mosfet pone 0472A


3S 40A en los mosfet pone NIKOSP7502LDG

A ver que me podeis decir, muchas gracias de antemano porque ando loco perdido, no entiendo nada. Con los de 20A enciende pero se dispara si le das al gatillo a fondo de golpe, con los de 25A hace lo mismo y los de 40A ni arranca. solo se oye que el motor lo intenta y ya se corta. El 1S es del atornillador que ni siquiera arranca.

GRACIAS


----------



## J2C (Feb 10, 2021)

@aitorsan sería interesante conocer las inscripciones que posee el componente de 6 pines como si fuese un integrado.

Por lo general las BMS realizan la carga de la batería de litio controlando la tensión de la misma. Algunas también tienen agregado como en la imagen que adjunto un protector de la batería por sobre tensión y tensión mínima donde cuando se supera cualquiera de los dos limites prefijados desconecta la batería tanto de la carga como del consumo

Esta imagen es un ejemplo de uno que poseo y he probado:

​El componente que mide la tensión de la batería es el DW01A y es quien comanda a los MosFet, en tu caso por ser de grandes corrientes son independientes y en este ejemplo es un componente tipo circuito integrado de 8 pines.

Pienso que tal vez tu problema sea debido a un pico de corriente cuando le das a tope al gatillo que la batería tiene un bajón de la tensión con lo cual se dispara la protección por baja tensión y te obliga a resetear/reiniciar todo nuevamente.

Conocer cuales es la corriente que consumen tus herramientas pero desde una fuente externa tipo de laboratorio o bateria de auto permitiría confirmar el problema, no nos olvidemos que cuando un motor debe romper la inercia de la quietud para empezar a girar consume muchísimo en los momentos iniciales, ahora te preguntarás pero por que cuando le doy al gatillo de apoco funciona: pues funciona por que el gatillo está limitando el consumo de corriente del motor.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## aitorsan (Feb 10, 2021)

Perfecto, el tema es que el taladro funcionando no pasa de 5 amperios, cierto es que en el arranque el pico he intentado medirlo pero al ser en una fracción de tiempo, mi polímetro no es capaz de registrarlo. La cuestión es: Si los BMS que tengo son de 20, 25 y 40 Amperios, porque no funcionan si realmente los picos no pueden ser tan grandes? Un compañero ha montado los mismos de 20A y no tuvo problema ninguno.
Los de 25 y 40A son también balanceadores.
Sigo sin entender porque no funcionan si es que el problema es el consumo limite de los propios BMS.
Por otro lado, me podríais recomendar alguno que no me de estos problemas?
Ahora ya solo quiero que funcione. Tengo 2 BMS puenteados el B- y el P-, esto deja anulado el bms o solo el control del amperaje de salida? La carga seguirá siendo controlada por el bms estando puenteado asi?

Muchas gracias, de verdad


----------



## switchxxi (Feb 10, 2021)

Lo que tratan de decirte es que podes tener un BMS de 1000A pero si las baterías son viejas, no son aptas para dar el pico de corriente (no están diseñadas para eso y su resistencia interna es alta para esa cantidad de corriente), alguna de las baterías en serie tiene problemas (esta dañada. por ejemplo), etc, en ese caso, el BMS no es la causa del problema, son las baterias.


----------



## J2C (Feb 10, 2021)

@aitorsan los BMS activan la desconexión, no por la corriente consumida por el taladro, sino por la tensión entre los extremas de cada batería de 3.7v y eso se mide con un osciloscopio. Entiendo que si sos aficionado no cuentas con instrumentos, pero quienes te suelen responder suelen ser técnicos y cuentan con instrumental aparte de saber usarlo.

Como te dice Switchxxi que una sola de las tres baterías en serie tenga el problema te desconecta todo. No sirven las comparaciones a los compañeros salvo que ambos compren en el mismo momento los materiales para hacer la modificación, si lo hacen a destiempo alguno puede recibirá algo de mala calidad.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## aitorsan (Feb 10, 2021)

Las baterías están bien, 32 mhomios de resistencia y todas cargan a 4,19v, las compruebo y emparejo según voltaje y resistencia. Mi compañero y yo usamos los mismos bms y las mismas baterías.
Simplemente no me funciona y no se porque, ahora bien, si sabéis de un modelo de bms que no me de problemas estoy abierto a sugerencias. Partimos de la base de que las baterías están comprobadas y están correctas. Dispongo de un cargador específico de Litokala que me mide el porcentaje de carga, la intensidad requerida y la resistencia.
Lo que si veo es que hay miles de modelos de BMS, quizá haya alguno mejor o específico para estos problemas que estoy teniendo.
Y lo del tema de tener B- y P- puenteado, tendrá algún problema o el bms seguirá controlando la carga?

Gracias por la comprensión compis


----------



## cuervobrujo (Feb 10, 2021)

Ya probaste las baterias directamente al Taladro sin el BMS¿?¿?


----------



## aitorsan (Feb 11, 2021)

Si, ahora mismo las tengo colocadas con el P- y el B- puenteado, el taladro va que vuela, tanto el Makita como el Bosch, el Makita es de 12v y el bosch es de 9,6v. Ambos funcionando ahora con 3 células, osea, funcionando ambos a 12v. Y el atornilladorcito de 3,7v lo tengo con una sola célula directo, sin bms.
Pero según tengo entendido, al tener el P- y B- puenteado, es como si el bms no estuviera, así que me da miedo ponerlos a cargar.


----------



## aitorsan (Feb 12, 2021)

Bueno compañeros, llevo toda la tarde con el tema, tengo 6 bms, 2 de 20A, 2 de 25A y 2 de 40A. He probado todos, con el mismo paquete de 3 células 18650. En todos me da entre P+ y P- entre 10 y 11 voltios, en alguno incluso me da los 12,5v pero en cuanto lo conecto al taladro y le doy al gatillo despacito, baja la tensión y ya da de salida los mismos 10-11v, sin embargo entre P+ y B- me da 12,5v, he probado a ponerlos a cargar, a puentear B- y P- para resetearlos, nada, no funciona, no varia la tensión de salida. En todos menos en uno de los de 40A, precisamente el último que tenía para probar, ha sido soldarlo y a funcionar sin ningún problema.
Es un poltergeis o que esta pasando?
Me va a estallar la cabeza, suelda, des-suelda, suelda, des-suelda.


----------



## emilio177 (Feb 12, 2021)

aitorsan dijo:


> Bueno compañeros, llevo toda la tarde con el tema, tengo 6 bms, 2 de 20A, 2 de 25A y 2 de 40A. He probado todos, con el mismo paquete de 3 células 18650. En todos me da entre P+ y P- entre 10 y 11 voltios, en alguno incluso me da los 12,5v pero en cuanto lo conecto al taladro y le doy al gatillo despacito, baja la tensión y ya da de salida los mismos 10-11v, sin embargo entre P+ y B- me da 12,5v, he probado a ponerlos a cargar, a puentear B- y P- para resetearlos, nada, no funciona, no varia la tensión de salida. En todos menos en uno de los de 40A, precisamente el último que tenía para probar, ha sido soldarlo y a funcionar sin ningún problema.
> Es un poltergeis o que esta pasando?
> Me va a estallar la cabeza, suelda, des-suelda, suelda, des-suelda.


Eres porfiado. el amigo anteriormente...  y estoy de acuerdo...si le pones BMS de 1000amper   no va a ser mejor el funcionamiento..  no va a hacer que tu bateria entregue 1000amper. tienes prooblemas con la bateria.
Que te funcione bien conectado directo la bateria no es indicio que tu bateria esta bien. debes poner fotos de tus baterias, fotos de la bateria conectado


----------



## aitorsan (Feb 13, 2021)

Ya se que lo de poner un bms de 1000 Amperios no va a hacer que me entregue 1000A. La cuestión es que los bms se bloquean por algo, nada mas soldar todo dan en la salida (P+ y P-) 12,5v, al darle al taladro baja un montón y no funciona, se bloquea y en la salida (P+ y P-) da entre 10 y 11v, pero entre P+ y B- sigue dando 12,5v. La cuestión es que algo en el bms limita la tensión de salida, por el motivo que sea, bien porque al darle al gatillo, al ser un taladro mas bien antiguo, el pico de corriente supera el limite del bms, caso de los de 20 y 25 amperios, o bien, ese mismo pico hace bajar momentáneamente la tensión de las propias baterías y el bms se bloquea. 
A lo que voy es: ¿Hay algún modelo de bms específico para que no se bloquee por estas 2 circunstancias?, lo que podríamos llamar "bms para taladros a batería".
La otra cuestión es ¿Por que me funciona con un bms por casualidad con el mismo conjunto de 3 células con el que he probado los demás, incluido un bms igual?
Las células las he comprobado 3 veces cada una con mi cargador específico. Las soldaduras y el montaje es correcto, no soy novato en soldadura de estaño ni en temas electrónicos. En lo que soy novato es en el funcionamiento de los bms y sus modelos y características, por que se bloquean, como solucionarlo, cosillas así.
Gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda, de verdad.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 13, 2021)

aitorsan dijo:


> ¿Hay algún modelo de bms específico para que no se bloquee por estas 2 circunstancias?, lo que podríamos llamar "bms para taladros a batería".


Solo los BMS que no incluyen protección por baja tensión permiten usarlos para alimentar motores de alto consumo...y por supuesto, aumentan bastante las probabilidades de muerte prematura de la batería.
No descarto que se pueda hacer un BMS "para taladros", pero la filosofía de diseño debe ser diferente a un BMS común...o al menos incluir un retardo de un par de segundos antes desactivar la batería.


----------



## aitorsan (Feb 13, 2021)

He ahí la cuestión, el retardo como en los magnetotérmicos con las curvas C o D, etc... Aunque supongo que también, dependiendo del precio del bms, modelo o algo así, también variará su sensibilidad o su retardo, por eso preguntaba si conocéis algún bms mejor que los que uso, ya que he de reconocer que son de lo más barato que he encontrado. Se que hay otros con disipador y con el conector multipolar para soldarle a las baterías directamente, como las baterías de airsoft o las que ya vienen de fábrica.


----------



## emilio177 (Feb 13, 2021)

aitorsan dijo:


> Ya se que lo de poner un bms de 1000 Amperios no va a hacer que me entregue 1000A. La cuestión es que los bms se bloquean por algo, nada mas soldar todo dan en la salida (P+ y P-) 12,5v, al darle al taladro baja un montón y no funciona, se bloquea y en la salida (P+ y P-) da entre 10 y 11v, pero entre P+ y B- sigue dando 12,5v. La cuestión es que algo en el bms limita la tensión de salida, por el motivo que sea, bien porque al darle al gatillo, al ser un taladro mas bien antiguo, el pico de corriente supera el limite del bms, caso de los de 20 y 25 amperios, o bien, ese mismo pico hace bajar momentáneamente la tensión de las propias baterías y el bms se bloquea.
> A lo que voy es: ¿Hay algún modelo de bms específico para que no se bloquee por estas 2 circunstancias?, lo que podríamos llamar "bms para taladros a batería".
> La otra cuestión es ¿Por que me funciona con un bms por casualidad con el mismo conjunto de 3 células con el que he probado los demás, incluido un bms igual?
> Las células las he comprobado 3 veces cada una con mi cargador específico. Las soldaduras y el montaje es correcto, no soy novato en soldadura de estaño ni en temas electrónicos. En lo que soy novato es en el funcionamiento de los bms y sus modelos y características, por que se bloquean, como solucionarlo, cosillas así.
> Gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda, de verdad.


Si dices que sabes tanto.. entonces anda al centro y pones un taller de adaptar baterías de litio con BMS, si vas a ser obcecado no se que haces aquí.
Aquí habemos viejos con varios años de experiencia, si no respetas a tus mayores... que te vaya bien
Ah.. espera sentado BMS para taladro


----------



## aitorsan (Feb 13, 2021)

Ni se acerca a mi intención el molestar a nadie, simplemente concretar que sé soldar, para descartar que estén mal soldadas, que se han comprobado las células para descartar que sea problema de baterías, yo que lo hacía por ahorrar tiempo e ir concretando el problema.... Creo que en mi mensaje no he faltado a nadie ni insultado por lo que no tengo que pedir disculpas, a mi entender.
Gracias a todos, seguiré buscando ayuda.


----------



## Albert89 (May 16, 2022)

Buen día alguien podría ayudarme resolviendo una duda, se los agradecería mucho de antemano 

Tengo un modulo BMS 3S como el siguiente:









						Modulo Carga Proteccion 3 Bateria Litio Lipo Bms 25a 3s - $ 84.55
					

»»» TECNEU «««°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°Más kits similares:• 4 Piezas:https://articulo.mercadolibre.com.mx/MLM-1308111136-4-modulos-carga-proteccion-3-bateria-litio-lipo-bms-25a-3s-_JMEsta placa de protección de batería de iones de litio de 3 celdas está equipada con un control de batería con...




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.mx
				




Conectado a mis tres baterias18650
Ahora todo bien con esto me realiza las descargas de las baterías correctamente 

Mi duda es la siguiente:
Necesito recargar estas baterías y en dicho modulo bms dice requerir para la carga de las baterías un voltaje de 13 a 16 v de 0 a 25 A, por lo consiguiente compre el siguiente modulo elevador de voltaje 









						Elevador De Voltaje Step Up Boost 150w 6a Dc-dc - $ 88.9
					

»»» TECNEU «««°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°Más kits similares:• 3 Piezas:https://articulo.mercadolibre.com.mx/MLM-1330621786-4-piezas-elevador-de-voltaje-150w-6a-step-up-boost-dc-dc-_JMEl convertidor de voltaje DC-DC Step-Up 6 A 150 W es un regulador de tipo conmutado elevador (Step-Up o Boost) con...




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.mx
				




Que da una salida de voltaje regulada mediante potenciometro de 12 a 35 v a 6A max 
Con la esperanza de poder cargar mis pilas de los 13 a 16v requeridos del modulo bms

El elevador de voltaje estaría conectado a un eliminador de 12 voltios o en su defecto a una fuente de alimentación de una computadora (tengo entendido que con los códigos de colores de los cables, puedes tener una salida de 12 voltios) 

Y como última duda, para monitorear el voltaje de carga de las pilas ocupar este modulo 









						Modulo Indicador De Carga De Batería De Litio Led  18650 4s - $ 62.65
					

Encuentra más productos en Mercado Libre




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.mx
				




Claro este último sería 3s 


Disculpen si omito algo en el proceso, solo hago electrónica por hobbie y tengo conocimientos autodidactas


----------



## opli (May 16, 2022)

Buenas, pues aquí tienes muchos frentes abiertos.

Bueno para cargar las 3 baterías solo necesitarías de unos 13V a 14V y aproximadamente +- 3A de carga.

4.2V MAX por batería, por 3 baterías 4.2*3= 12.6V a plena carga.

El módulo elevador te vale perfectamente, con una entrada de 12V y ajustándolo a 14V de salida, te estaría funcionando a un rendimiento bastante bueno ya que la diferencia de voltaje a elevar es solo 2V.

El indicador de carga míralo bien, porque el del enlace que as puesto es para 4S y no te valdría.

Lo de la fuente PC sin problemas.

Saludos


----------



## Albert89 (May 16, 2022)

Muchas gracias por ayudarme a responder mi duda, ya me deja mas tranquilo para poder cargar mis baterias sin estropearlas 🙂


----------

